# Cake:~ Double Peach Pound Bundt Cake ~: Yield: 10-inch Pan....



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Ingredients:...
1/4 cup all-purpose flour, divided
2 cans (15 oz.each) Sliced Cling Peaches
1/3 cup vegetable oil
4 egg whites [or 2 whole eggs]
1/2 tsp. Almond extract [or 1 tsp. vanilla extract]
1 pkg. yellow cake mix, 15.25 oz.
1/4 cup powdered sugar

Directions:...
1.. Preheat oven to 325* F. Coat a 10-inch non-stick bundt pan with non-stick cooking spray, and dust with 1/4 cup flour, shaking off excess.
2.. Drain 1 can of peaches, discarding syrup, arrange slices evenly on bottom of pan. Set aside.
3.. Using an electric mixer on medium speed, beat oil, egg whites, almond extract, if desired, and remaining can of peaches with syrup, in a large bowl about 30 seconds or until smooth. Add cake mix and beat according to package directions.
4.. Pour batter carefully over peach slices in prepared pan. Bake 60 to 65 minutes or until wooden pick inserted in center of cake comes out clean. Place pan on wire rack to cool completely. Loosen cake from sides of pan; invert onto cake a plate. 
5.. **Dust cake with powdered sugar just before serving.**


----------



## Mary-Anne

That look very good. Will have to try it. Thanks for the recipe


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Mary-Anne said:


> That look very good. Will have to try it. Thanks for the recipe


It does! I also thought it looked "very Spring-like" too! :sm20: :sm24:


----------

